# Iridescent Shark- Please help :(



## Xarsah16 (Oct 19, 2014)

My friend has an iridescent shark and I am posting for her because she doesn't have an account. The poor thing looks all bloody from head to toe, but it looks like a lot of internal bleeding. The whole tank had an Ick outbreak but I believe that seems to be very unrelated. When my friend found the shark just laying there at the bottom, she isolated him and we just put him in the Tupperware for a photo and a water change. The 40 gallon tank is normally 77 degrees but the temp is somewhere in the 80s in the 1 gallon hospital tank estimated. We don't have water parameters and I am sorry. Just looking more for a diagnosis. Seems like there's a big cut on top of the shark's head and it is a bit purple.  it seems like his tail is swollen with blood and around it seems like white slime. Not fuzz, but white stuff hanging off. What could be going on?

http://s29.postimg.org/vkxjxxrnb/image.jpg

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 19, 2014)

Minnow passed away yesterday, but we had figured it out because I had a package of Tetracycline and it listed this particular infection on the box. I really do wish I found it sooner  I worry for my friend because she just lost about 15 fish in about 2 weeks, but that's something I'll have to help her through. Thanks.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i wish i knew how to help, but i have never had one before. im sorry!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry to hear about your friends fish. I hope she gets things sorted out. ID sharks are very skittish and are known to bash themself into the tank walls. that's one possibility of what may have caused the injury. ID sharks get very large and top out around 4 feet as adults. They require a very large tank...300 gallons or more. Anyway, a moot point now since the fish has passed.


----------

